# Lake Constance - route please



## Caggsie

Off to Germany again soon - 2 weeks away.

The plan is to go to Lake Constance. Last year we did the Mosel and thoroughly enjoyed it, my question to all you nice peeps is what would be the best route? We got out bits off the German tourist peeps and what was orginally the plan was to go as last year through belgium and lux, then the rest of Germany until we got there now seems completely wrong for this trip. The Lake is about the same distance again (looking at the map) that we will have already done for a possible stop near Trier

Hubby says to go through France. Now if this is the case can someone give me some details of the best route to take - hopefully avoiding the MW tolls - him indoors would be in shock if he had to pay an arm and a leg to use a road!

If the Germany route is the best one would it be advisable to get an Umwelt thingie (can we get one over there as time scales are a bit tight)- just in case we get lost and end up in a town?

If France is the best route can you give me some ideas as to where to stop - only been in France once - on the way back from Germany and got hopelessly lost - and that was just to get a site for overnight before getting the ferry. I don't seem to have any senses when on French soil.

regards

Karen


----------



## DaveJM

Karen,

We have recently done a similar route through to Lausanne.

Suggest Calais, Brugge, Bruxelles, Namur, Metz, Nancy, Colmar, Freiburg and Constance.

This is a toll free route. Where to stay depends on what time you set off. Travelling at 55/60 mph you will easily get to Colmar by early evening if you start off at say 8.30/9.00am with a couple of breaks.

About 10 miles before Colmar at Kayserberg there is an Aire which you pass on the main road - you look down and to the left as you pass by.

The route from Nancy to Colmar is very scenic in places. Also Freiburg is a very nice town to visit and worth spending half a day.

Hope this helps

David


----------



## Caggsie

Dave,

That's fab, will give instructions to tuther half and plan it. See what he makes of it. I take it that was a two day journey. We will be on the tunnel for 8am so should be over in Calais for nineish. Would hope to stop about 4 ish at the latest. We will have travelled for the sat from wales to Dover and that is a real pain - but needs must.

Regards Karen


----------



## Rapide561

*Stop*

Hi

An overnight in the Strasbourg area, about 400 miles from Calais might do. Or maybe Metz?

Russell


----------



## Caggsie

Thanks Russel, Maybe do it in 3 days with two overnight stops. 400 miles for me would be purgatory. Were there for 2 weeks, quite happy to mozey down, spend say a week, then mozey back. Not having stayed in France it might be worth a mouch to see whether I like it. It could be my next must stay destination. Although having been born in Germany (army child) and lived there for the first 8 years of my life I just seem to feel very comfortable in the country.

Any more suggestions will be great fully received.

Regards

Karen


----------



## Caggsie

Incidentally where is nice to stay whilst there? Plan may also include a day visit to Switzerland - not in the motorhome.

Regards

Karen


----------



## sheringham

Hi Caggsie

Once on Lake Constance, (Bodensee in Germany,) you may wish to consider the numerous Stellplatzen pretty well spread along the length.
To the West there is Uberlingen, Stellplatz up the hill by the Hospital at €10 per night, to the East there is Lindau and many in between. 
The route home from Bodensee, to the UK, via the German road system and the Low Countries is free...apart from the cost of fuel that is!!!

Much as we like France...we like Germany better which is just as well as according to a recent International survey France is now the most expensive Country in the World exceeding Switzerland and Japan.

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## Rapide561

*Stop*

Hi Caggsie

Where abouts in the UK are, to help with journey planning.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## Caggsie

North wales, we have done this end several times thanks Russell. Just the nicest route the other side. I do the driving this side of the channel and Chris does the other side. So 400 miles in one go is probably too much. So if we have some definite stops, but nice stops enroute will break the journey up.

Regards 

Karen


----------



## Rapide561

*Stops*

Hi

I tend to be a hammer-on-er and munch the miles, but something like from your neck of the woods to Calais and then a short drive to Ostend/Brugges etc. A night there. Then the day after, 330 or so to Strasbourg (ish) and then on to Bodensee.

Russell


----------



## Caggsie

Last year we stopped at Igel. Just 15 mins from the cheap petrol etc near luxemburg. Going down on sat, stopping at dover overnight. So may get down as far as Igel again, then maybe Strasbourg - can you recommend anywhere, do they have stellplatz?

Thanks for the recommendations everyone. Please keep them coming

regards

Karen


----------



## peejay

Hi Karen,

We have just done a similar route to Italy but down from Strasbourg to Basel instead of Lake Constance.

On the way down we stayed at the aire at Saverne just northwest of Strasbourg. A good transit stop and the town is nice.

On the return route we came back up the German side where there is a lovely little stellplatz at Kehl, just by the Rhine.
We then stayed at the Dudelange aire just off the A3 in southern Luxembourg.

All 3 options are in the campsite database and all good options for an overnighter.

Pete


----------

